# Elmer's CARPENTER wood glue (or other) aquarium safe adhesives?



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So basically what the title asks, is the Carpenter version (not the regular stuff found at elementary school) of Elmers glue (for wood) work in an aquarium? Is it non toxic? Is it water soluble?

What are other options for aquarium safe adhesives that will work to glue wood together?


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

I've always been told it'll come apart in water, but I've never tried it. Superglue (particularly gel) works fairly well in tanks, as do the "waterweld" kind of epoxy sticks.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

What are you trying to glue together?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

nonliteral said:


> I've always been told it'll come apart in water, but I've never tried it. Superglue (particularly gel) works fairly well in tanks, as do the "waterweld" kind of epoxy sticks.


Most glues rely on a surface bond. That being said, even if it wasn't toxic it wouldn't hold two pieces of wood together very long as the wood beneath the bond absorbs water. More directly, Elmer's (nor most of the carpenters' glues) are made for below grade, much less submerged applications. 

I think you'll have better luck with things like cable ties, or drilling pieces of slate and using stainless (not plated) screws.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Bushkill said:


> Most glues rely on a surface bond. That being said, even if it wasn't toxic it wouldn't hold two pieces of wood together very long as the wood beneath the bond absorbs water. More directly, Elmer's (nor most of the carpenters' glues) are made for below grade, much less submerged applications.
> 
> I think you'll have better luck with things like cable ties, or drilling pieces of slate and using stainless (not plated) screws.


I'm actually trying to re-attache a broken branch to its original spot, and don't want to ever use any sort of screws or anything metal in this tank so was looking for a glue solution.


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

Try RTV, silicone bathtub calk. Also sold as aquarium seal. Be sure the wood is dry, and glue it to where the major portion of the glue is on the back. After setting, it will hold in water forever and is non-toxic. It comes in several different colors. If applied carefully it will not show.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> I'm actually trying to re-attache a broken branch to its original spot, and don't want to ever use any sort of screws or anything metal in this tank so was looking for a glue solution.


Superglue. Totally aquarium safe. Reefers use it for corals, even.

Pretty sure silicone won't work on wood.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

The first option is, of course, cyanoacrilate glue (aka "superglue"). It is so perfect in such applications that there's no need to search for anything else.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Even though your trying to avoid using screws, you can use stainless steel ones if the superglue doesn't work out. Pit them in from the back or bottom so you will not see them.

If your using super glue, the gel usually works better than the thinner liquid stuff.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

wood glue is water soluble.
Give gorilla glue a try or any epoxy glue. Let it cure first. I don't see crazy glue working on wood.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Epoxy, polyurethane(gorilla glue, great stuff), cyanoacrylate, silicone. 

Some of them will work better for some applications then others.

For fixing a broken branch, maybe you can fit it back together, drill through the break (at an angle along the branch) from the back, and then stick a bit of dowel in there and glue it.

I'd probably use epoxy, but I tend to think epoxy will solve all problems...


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

lochaber said:


> Epoxy, polyurethane(gorilla glue, great stuff), cyanoacrylate, silicone.
> 
> For fixing a broken branch, maybe you can fit it back together, drill through the break (at an angle along the branch) from the back, and then stick a bit of dowel in there and glue it.
> 
> I'd probably use epoxy, but I tend to think epoxy will solve all problems...



+1

Didn't say this was a branch first time around. I don't see any glue holding a branch together securely for any length of time. The dowel (if the branch is thick enough) will give it much better structural integrity. Btw, stainless screws and FW were made for each other. Plated screws I wouldn't trust.


----------

